# new DeCaf pics w/ my NEW camera!!!!



## debyc08 (Dec 18, 2008)

i'm still not too good with the camera, so i'm LOVING the auto option till i'm good...

well, just wanted to share some photos of my decaf!!!!!!

























and here he is doing what he sees mommy doing all day of her days off!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Great pictures. He is adorable.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

awwwwww!!!! hes sooo cute  good job on pics


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I like a little decaf in the morning and at noon and at night!!!!!!!!! Haaaaaaaaaa He is beautiful!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Decaf is just adorable! I love how his mask has a point of white on the top, that's really cute.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

To cute for words!!


----------

